#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Study PhD in Australia - Simple steps to study phd in australia | PhD in Australia

## nitika.arora

*Why do a PhD in Australia?*

Australian universities are known for quality research and ranked among some of the best universities in the world. They maintain an international standard of research facilities that bring excellence in research output and subsequently future opportunities for career growth.
*
What are the career opportunities after PhD from Australia?*

A PhD naturally opens the door for further research and academic career. Apart from this, the skills acquired during PhD, such as, strategic planning, critical and scientific thinking, time management, team management and leadership skills can be applied in various fields, such as, consulting, media, government and non-government organizations, industry relevant to the field of research. It is noted that various industries with well developed laboratories are hire more PhDs than simple graduates.

A PhD is the highest educational qualification which certainly brings a well paid job and an access to highly educated and qualified people and contacts.
*
What is the eligibility for PhD study in Australia?*

Basic requirement for PhD particularly for Indian students include a masters degree for a recognized university. Higher academic grades help in acquiring scholarship for PhD.

*What is the duration of PhD studies in Australia?*

PhD program is usually of 3 years of duration in Australia. Usually it gets extended for another 6 months. In Australia, a very high percentage of students finish their PhD studies on time. 

*Where I can apply for PhD?*

Most of the Australian universities conduct doctoral courses. The selection of a university depends on the subject of research interest and finding a potential supervisor who will guide the research.





  Similar Threads: Requirements to Study in Australia - Documents required to study in Australia Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Study in govt university in australia - Study in top Univeristies of Australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Study in australia for indians | Study in australia for indian students

----------

